# Audi TT mk3 induction kit



## Alv1995 (May 4, 2018)

Hi guys, was wondering if anyone is running a cold air induction kit on a MK3 2.0 TFSI? If so what brand and where to buy from? Currently running stage 2 with a de cat, I need the extra breathing mods but I can't find anything online about a cold air induction kit. Preferably a cone filter as I also want he sound.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

You'll probably lose power with a cone and it's debatable whether an induction kit will do anything either...


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Is this what you are after?

https://www.onlyrevo.com/product-detail ... gineid=259


----------



## StretchinPA (Sep 8, 2016)

Alv1995 said:


> Hi guys, was wondering if anyone is running a cold air induction kit on a MK3 2.0 TFSI? If so what brand and where to buy from? Currently running stage 2 with a de cat, I need the extra breathing mods but I can't find anything online about a cold air induction kit. Preferably a cone filter as I also want he sound.


I have this on my TTS.

https://www.racingline.com/vwr12g7r600

It has a nice sound to it without it being obnoxious and it has a cone filter while not drawing in hot air from the engine bay.


----------



## JoshB (Sep 27, 2019)

I've been looking into the RamAir one. Looks good value but still debating whether it will help or hinder, I need to see one in the flesh.
https://www.ramair-filters.co.uk/shop/a ... gLugPD_BwE


----------



## Alv1995 (May 4, 2018)

JoshB said:


> I've been looking into the RamAir one. Looks good value but still debating whether it will help or hinder, I need to see one in the flesh.


I have ordered the RamAir one. It's coming tomorrow. Will update you on how it is!


----------

